# Help Baby Rats



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay so someone I know found five baby rats and doesn't know how to take care of them so I said I would take them from her. The only problem is I don't have enough money to take care of them even though I know how to and have the time. If anyone has a nursing rat or can take care of these little ones please contact me.
I live in Murrieta, CA. 
They are only days old, they don't have any fur yet. 
Edit: The person who gave them to us also gave us enough money to care for them.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

best of luck to these little ones!


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you 
They are all nursing just fine I'm just worried that they might have gotten injured. The lady who I got them from was cutting her 40 or so foot palm tree and the nest fell out along with six baby rats. They all seem fine, no squeaks of pain or any disfigured or cut body parts. They are just so tiny! They are all black except for there tummy's and some of them have white socks. 
Right now I'm giving them kitten milk but I read one article that said they should have puppy milk?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Someone on here said human milk/formula was the best bet...


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah a human formula is best, but puppy or kitten will do. I wouldn't be too concerned about them being injured.. just keep a close eye on them as they grow.


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

theres not much you can do. just watch them grow and nature will take its toll, if you notice a problem see a vet, but sometimes its just not meant to be. hope it goes well. x


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I saw this post way too late but for future references the following from an experienced wildlife rehabber: I guess these were wild rats. If she had put the babies in a box where they could stay warm as close to the nest's location as possible, most likely the mother would have come back, searched and found them and moved them to a new location.
We often remove the babies too soon as the parents will come back if they haven't been killed.
Of course you need to monitor from a good distance from them to make sure that that happens.


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

begoodtoanimals said:


> I saw this post way too late but for future references the following from an experienced wildlife rehabber: I guess these were wild rats. If she had put the babies in a box where they could stay warm as close to the nest's location as possible, most likely the mother would have come back, searched and found them and moved them to a new location.
> We often remove the babies too soon as the parents will come back if they haven't been killed.
> Of course you need to monitor from a good distance from them to make sure that that happens.


The women that I got her from didn't know this and instantly picked them up and brought them inside, and when I was contacted the babies had already been in the house wrapped in a shirt for about an hours and I thought that the mother probably wouldn't take them back after that.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you know what kind of rats they are?


----------

